# Omega Cal 1615/16 Wanted.



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi.

Anyone got a working 1615/16 quartz LCD movement, i have an excellent case and bracelet that needs a heart.

Would purchase or possible exchange for something else.

failing a donor, perhaps somebody out there can fix mine, think its just the contacts that have broken, intial tests suggest the module still works!

keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Keith, can you make up some more contacts with foil to test it and then get creative later with maybe brass? Ive fixed a calulator this way previously...


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Jon.

Have tried some rudimentry repair along those lines, but without success. My rather clumsy attempts at soldering on some contacts may, i fear, have made matters worse.

Nevermind, back to the f300..safety their.

Keith


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

How old is that calibre (or is 'movement' the right word for an LCD)?

I keep an eye out for LEDs (would quite like an Omega TC) and there is a quite good Polish website that lists repair techniques, including diagnostics and what to do before getting stuck in with tools.

The guy is an enthusiast, but I think he sells as well, so I won't link here. You could try googling on the description above, if not, PM me and I'll send you the link.

One tip for LEDs was to try warming the movement with a hair-dryer. Presumably the solder is soft enough to remake some contacts at that low temperature, either that or the differential expansion may force contacts to make proper contact again.

Not sure if it'll work for LCDs, but if yours is early enough, the components might not be assembled in too different a manner, so it might work.


----------



## wisdu (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry to hijack this thread with the complementary request, but I'm looking for the bracelet clasp for an otherwise intact 1616. I gather it's labelled st1285 252. Just the clasp - the rest of the bracelet is good, although I have yet to clean carefully between each and every link......

Alternatively, are there any alternative clasp solutions that folks have tried, please?

Many thanks in advance

Karl


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Try ofrei or even your AD... they may be able to help..


----------

